# Memphis Amateur Retriever Club



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

We have partial call backs to post tonight for both the Derby and the Open.

Derby

1
2
4
11
14
16
20
21
22
23
25
-----
11 dogs to the 4th series tomorrow the same location on Andy Anderson's Farm ( gravel pit) The Qual will not start till the completion of the Derby

Open Partial Call Backs
2
4
5
9
10
11
12
14
18
20
22
23
24
27
28
29
30
35
36
42
44
46
54
55
58
60
61
62
63
65
67
---------------
31 dogs so far
The starting number for the Open was 53. There are aprox. 8 dogs left to run the first series tomorrow morning. The weather has been cold, very windy (swirls from every direction) and a steady rain or mist all day. For each stake, the lighting became a problem as the birds just seemed to dissappear into the fog. The temp will be in the 30's tonight making for a very cold start tomorrow. We never got out of the 40's today and the judges and handlers and workers were all ready for something hot to eat and warm and dry clothes. Best of luck to all tomorrow.


----------



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone have the derby results yet ?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any news ?


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Qual Placements
6,1,5,4
Jams
17 (rj), 7,8,9.15,16,18


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Derby Placements
21,14,2,11,20(rj)
Don't know jams

I got this info seconhand, so please correct any errors


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

does any one have results from all of the stakes?


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

They just put them on Entry Express.

Open

#	Dog Name	Owner	Handler	Results
43	FC-AFC Mercy Mercy Mercy Me	John and Mary Stracka	John Stracka/Paul Sletten	1st
11	FC Mitimat You Go Girl	Tim Thompson	Paul Sletten	2nd
36	Cruisin' Hallowed Grounds	Tim & Shannon Thurby	Scott Harp	3rd
39 FC Castile Creeks Kingseeds Rebel Yell	Kristie Coley	Paul Sletten	4th
12	AFC Dominators High Spade	Mark Medford	Scott Harp	Res. Jam
10	FC AFC Henninger's Slick N Ready	Mark Medford	Mark Medford	Jam
24	FC-AFC Shadows Sweet Something	Mark Medford	Mark Medford	Jam
54	Rivertown Augustus McChigger	Chris Roeder	Scott Harp	Jam
65	Coolwater's Hawkeye Legend	Alex Washburn	Alex Washburn	Jam

AM:

#	Dog Name	Owner	Handler	Results
28	Coolwater's Hawkeye Legend	Alex Washburn	Alex Washburn	1st
39	Moodys Nitz	Bill Billups	Charlie Moody	2nd
21	Trouble Walkin' Jake	Bobby E Smith	Bobby E Smith	3rd
53	FC-AFC Coolwater's Hurricane Alley	Alex Washburn	Alex Washburn	4th
2	AFC Hockley Creek's Big Hitter	Trey Bickley	Robby Bickley	Res. Jam
51	FC AFC Ace on the River III	peter ketola	Peter Ketola	Jam


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

kip said:


> does any one have results from all of the stakes?


No, but I have a really nice photo. When is the press release going to happen?


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

TimThurby said:


> No, but I have a really nice photo. When is the press release going to happen?


 ok how much to make it go away?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

kip said:


> ok how much to make it go away?


Good question! It's awful big news to be swept under the rug.... FT gossip is one thing, but I have photographic proof of "Kippygate"!!! 

BTW, it's a really good photo too. Everything is in focus. I believe it could be blown up and would make a really nice Fathead wall picture for the back of that dog trailer!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats ya'll !!!


----------

